# Tahoe - Cheap with variety. Where do we ride?



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi.

Thanks for taking the time to help us out. 

My girlfriend and I just moved to the bay area and are looking for a mountain to call home for this season.

We are looking for a place that would be less crowded and has cheap season passes. Due to our work schedules we wont be weekend warriors but more likely weekday warriors. However, we still want the option of going up whenever we feel like it.

We are also looking for smaller more family orientated places to ride because my girlfriend is still learning and it would be nice to not overwhelm her with 100s of people and when she falls we don't have to worry about being in too many people's way.

That being said I would like a mountain that has at least a couple good double blacks and maybe a small park to play in. I've been riding most of my life and I'm sure I'm going to want to take a few runs on my own 

The two resorts that I've seen come up in these type of threads are Sierra and Donner Ski Ranch.

Are there any others I should check out?

If you are familiar with Vermont resorts I'm looking for places similar in culture to Smuggler's Notch, Jay Peak, or even Snow Bowl would be fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

sierra can get pretty busy. have you considered homewood - it would seem to match your criteria. also, you can buy a pass which covers homewood and alpine meadows which would let you mix it up a bit when you feel like a change of scenery or your gf feels more confident about riding at a larger scale resort.

alasdair


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

KIRKWOOD! Its mellow, a good price, great terrain, and tons of snow. Jay is killer east-coast riding, Kirkwood is big with a decent amount of people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

^ one of his criteria was a cheap season pass.

further, kirkwood is a great mountain but, even if you love it, you could hardly describe it as a "_smaller more family orientated_" resort.

alasdair


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone! 

I'll keep this thread updated with our decision.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> KIRKWOOD! Its mellow, a good price, great terrain, and tons of snow. Kirkwood is big with a decent amount of people.



This guy knows whats up. Kirkwood owns. Come to the K-town


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> further, kirkwood is a great mountain but, even if you love it, you could hardly describe it as a "_smaller more family orientated_" resort.
> 
> alasdair



Ahahahah true that. But screw smaller more family oriented resorts :cheeky4:


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

hah I've heard a lot of local people mention kirkwood. We'll see


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Im from the bay also, I like to go to dodge ridge or bear valley less people smaller mountain cheaper season pass


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

^ while they are much smaller than the tahoe resorts you are looking at, the season passes at those two resorts are hardly cheap.

dodge ridge is $399 which is $0.48c an acre (about 2.5 times more than kirkwood and *6* times more than heavenly). bear valley has a $299 pass but you can't ski on weekends with that. if you are sure you will never want to go on a weekend, that's an attractive option but it's still $0.23 an acre.

alasdair


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

When my klids were learning we went a lot to DOnner ski Ranch..which is small, very family oriented and on the easy side. Tahoe Donner is the same.... Bear is very similar, and it's REALLY family oriented...lots of kids, but the lower bowls, when open. are really good <> <> terrain.
Other than that Kirkwood is my place....diverse and sparse you can find your own little run to learn on, if you don't like chair one which is the easiest run on the planet 
Besides the drive there is a bit shorter if you live in the bay area.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> This guy knows whats up. Kirkwood owns. Come to the K-town





stoepstyle said:


> Ahahahah true that. But screw smaller more family oriented resorts :cheeky4:





pawlo said:


> When my klids were learning we went a lot to DOnner ski Ranch..which is small, very family oriented and on the easy side. Tahoe Donner is the same.... Bear is very similar, and it's REALLY family oriented...lots of kids, but the lower bowls, when open. are really good <> <> terrain.
> Other than that Kirkwood is my place....diverse and sparse you can find your own little run to learn on, if you don't like chair one which is the easiest run on the planet
> Besides the drive there is a bit shorter if you live in the bay area.


Yeah kirkwood isn't that much more expensive than other places and will offer me more terrain. I'm sure I can get my girlfriend down most any blue. Even it if takes us an hour lol. 

Another question.

How is the drive to kirkwood? I'm going to be running some snow/ice orientated all-seasons on my GTI with some chains thatI hope to never have to use since they are actually worthless. (Sorry form the east coast. I think chains are bullshit on most roads *if your snow crew is sloppy and you are driving through 1ft of snow different story*)


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Depends on where you live in the bay. I'm from San Francisco and Kirkwood is the furthest from me. It's a good 30mins or so further than a place like Northstar. (Pretty much anything in South Lake Tahoe takes longer).

As for the drive, you take the 88/89 (i forget which one) to get to Kirkwood. Now that road is flatout FUN when it's dry. Lots of curves and I drive a Mazdaspeed 3, so I hope you'll feel the same joy in your GTI. Having said that, that road is DANGEROUS when it's snowing. South Lake Tahoe in my opinion is more tricky when it comes to driving compared to North Lake Tahoe.

And I second pretty much everybody's opinions on Kirkwood, it's the best mountain Tahoe has to offer.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> Depends on where you live in the bay. I'm from San Francisco and Kirkwood is the furthest from me. It's a good 30mins or so further than a place like Northstar. (Pretty much anything in South Lake Tahoe takes longer).
> 
> As for the drive, you take the 88/89 (i forget which one) to get to Kirkwood. Now that road is flatout FUN when it's dry. Lots of curves and I drive a Mazdaspeed 3, so I hope you'll feel the same joy in your GTI. Having said that, that road is DANGEROUS when it's snowing. South Lake Tahoe in my opinion is more tricky when it comes to driving compared to North Lake Tahoe.
> 
> And I second pretty much everybody's opinions on Kirkwood, it's the best mountain Tahoe has to offer.


I love my GTI to death. Its pretty far from stock but I'll be raising the coils and setting the programming back to stock for the winter. 

Last thing I need is my little monster throwing a fit in the wet stuff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> Depends on where you live in the bay. I'm from San Francisco and Kirkwood is the furthest from me. It's a good 30mins or so further than a place like Northstar. (Pretty much anything in South Lake Tahoe takes longer).


if you go 'the back way' via routes 12 and 88, kirkwood is probably the closest tahoe resort to you.

i agree with many of the comments in this thread - kirkwood is a great resort. just don't expect a quiet, small, family oriented resort if that's where you decide to go.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

i say homewood. if i still lived in the bay area i woulda got my season pass there. it was never crowded when i went and i went 6 or 7 times last season. the park is decent too if your still learning the park


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

A bit partial again, but I love driving my WRX up 88 on fresh snow...see pic on my avatar  with new all season tires. 
Bring your chains especially if you get there early. Usually,unless it's snowing, CALTRAN cleans up 88 FAST..I mean 2 hours fast after a snowstorm.
The last 5 miles are always dangerous, and it can be a bit steep driving back, but again nothing dramatic with chains on.

it takes me 2:30 hours from Pleasanton, 2:10 personal record during the week, count around 3 hours on a weekend. But the traffic is never dramatic. Again just people coming back from that one resort...not the whole lake Tahoe.




binarypie said:


> Yeah kirkwood isn't that much more expensive than other places and will offer me more terrain. I'm sure I can get my girlfriend down most any blue. Even it if takes us an hour lol.
> 
> Another question.
> 
> How is the drive to kirkwood? I'm going to be running some snow/ice orientated all-seasons on my GTI with some chains thatI hope to never have to use since they are actually worthless. (Sorry form the east coast. I think chains are bullshit on most roads *if your snow crew is sloppy and you are driving through 1ft of snow different story*)


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I've thought about replacing my GTI with a STI or Jeep Wrangler Rubicon but my GTI is paid for. So I'm not really keen on another car loan. 

To that affect. Maybe the chains will come in handy.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Both great cars...I changed my mind about Jeeps after a ride on a jacked up Rubicon trough a dirt road in the woods....flat out...they guy really knew what he was doing, (and the road) and it was a blast riding over anything...rocks logs, huge roots... On the drive up on pavement I had to keep up with him in turns too with the WRX. I was hella surprised how well he could hug turns with those huge wheels. The GTI is a great car too...I'm pretty sure you 'll be ok with chains. Especially if you like to be there in the morning...which you want to..unless is during the week..lol which you will want even more so you get untraced pow...
I hear you...My WRX is paid too...and it's going to last me a Loooong time.
70.000 miles and not a single glitch.





binarypie said:


> I've thought about replacing my GTI with a STI or Jeep Wrangler Rubicon but my GTI is paid for. So I'm not really keen on another car loan.
> 
> To that affect. Maybe the chains will come in handy.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

Kirkwood can be tricky to get up if the road hasnt been plowed yet and its snowing. I would say a good place to look into is Boreal, yeah yeah its not the biggest and best resort but it is relatively cheap and is empty during weekdays, and has plenty of beginner-intermediate runs especially if you know where to look (dont just stay in the middle like most do). Im not sure about your budget, i think the pass now is 399 but I got mine early season for 270, but your gf can look into the 1-2-3 ride free program for a cheap season pass if shes a beginner (or if you guys can act like beginners)
Here: Boreal Mountain Resort - 1-2-3 Ride Free - Truckee, CA - Lake Tahoe California/Nevada
So total $115 for a unrestricted pass, plus you get some lessons (and gear rentals if you need it), together it would be around $515 for both passes. This fits the bill as a smaller, family oriented place but the main downside would be on your end, I dont even think they have double black runs, but some ok black runs.

Also boreal happens to be the closest resort from the bay, at around 3 to 3.5 hrs depending how fast you drive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Kirkwood is an awesome resort but is pricier and harder to get to. Boreal is close and relatively cheap. You can also get a season pass deal for both Sierra and northstar for $299 or just sierra for $199. I have never been to northstar but I like sierra alright. Can get crowded but isnt so small it will get boring too quick.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I mentioned this in another threat, but Sierra is a great place to learn. My wife has gone from being scared on the bunny slope to cruising blues and it's all thanks to Sierra. from Broadway there is always one run that is jsut a little harder and it's great for progession.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*the wood is my fav...*

echoing others comments, kirkwood is by far my fav. for its out of the way vibe, great terrain and snow quality. they have a good beginner area too, i learned to ride there and found it pretty easy to navigate as a beginner. 

i also live in sf. i take a series of backroads up to the mtn. that are never crowded on a friday or sunday night.... so sure beats the 80 or 50. though i agree they can be dangerous if you don't know what you're doing on a snow day. 

as far as cheap season passes, you can still get an unlimited pass through my network for $429 (no blackouts). I think the restricted passes are cheaper if you're willing to sacrifice the weekends... 

to get the network price, go to:

go Kirkwood - Group Login to purchase.

then enter:

group name = epa


password = kirkwood


more info on the network deal here: Kirkwood on the Cheap

or feel free to pm me with any questions or my backroads directions from sf to the wood.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

We went to boreal. Its really easy to get to (a major plus for me). The mountain is pretty small and doesn't really offer much. However, that was actually helpful while teaching my girlfriend to ride. 

Next week we are going to checkout Sugar Bowl because its in that same area. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Good ones for learning, with family-oriented environments and far cheaper lift tickets are ones like: Diamond Peak, Donner Pass, Alpine Meadows, etc... No need to waste money on a $75-$85 lift ticket if you're not going to ride the whole mountain at places like Northstar, Squaw, Heavenly, Kirkwood, etc...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Good ones for learning, with family-oriented environments and far cheaper lift tickets are ones like: Diamond Peak, Donner Pass, Alpine Meadows, etc... No need to waste money on a $75-$85 lift ticket if you're not going to ride the whole mountain at places like Northstar, Squaw, Heavenly, Kirkwood, etc...


any ski resort worth its salt will give you a big discount on a lift ticket if you buy a lesson package, particularly beginner lessons.

alasdair


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> any ski resort worth its salt will give you a big discount on a lift ticket if you buy a lesson package, particularly beginner lessons.
> 
> alasdair


Maybe I missed it, but I don't recall him saying that he and his gf were going to be enrolling in lessons? Sounds like they just wanted to cruise around together and take it easy. Also, in his words, a place that's "smaller and family oriented."


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

binarypie said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to help us out.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm new on this forum. Season is almost over, but something to keep in mind for next year. DONNER SKI RANCH. Its 500+ acres across the street from Sugar Bowl. I just bought a season pass for next year at #249. Thats anytime, all day, any day, no restrictions. Just try and match that. DSR is the last of the family owned resorts and everyone from the owner (Marshall) down is on a first name basis. We love the place. Its closed, but there is an interconnect lift with Boreal. Hope they get that opened next season.
We board and ski there. Great place, no lines, friendly staff, and a super bargain price.


----------

